# My next ride. Cycles US suspension cruiser:



## jwm (Aug 7, 2012)

Check it out. I drove out to Fontana to get a look at this new cruiser. I liked it so much I ordered one. Two more bikes sold and this thing gets built.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-cruiser-bicycle-fits-tall-large-ri?ref=email.

JWM


----------



## Sorcerer (Aug 22, 2012)

*Very cool*

That is nice.
SORCERER


----------



## jwm (Sep 2, 2012)

The project got funded, and now it's just a matter of the wait.




Mine's going to be yellow.

JWM


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2012)

No Front suspension???


----------



## jwm (Sep 12, 2012)

I ordered mine with the Cycles US springer. It's a four legged fork similar to the one on the Schwinn Spoiler.

JWM


----------

